# Raw-fed Rottweiler breeder



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all!

I haven't been to the forum for several years, but remembered that you guys were an amazing resource on all things dog!

I am currently in the market for a puppy rottweiler, but as I know nothing about buying from breeders, I thought that I would ask. Does anyone know of an awesome breeder that does the following:

-weans to raw/ cooked (or something in between)
-breeds for health (hips, cancer risk, etc.)
-has calm and stable dogs that are not too active (pet/ hobby sport/ therapy rather than working dogs)
-does not breed for the brachiocephalic and overly stocky show look

Other wants include beginning training (clicker training) while in the breeder's home and a good socialization program. But perhaps I am too picky!

Thanks a ton for any potential leads!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't elp you on the breeder part, but welcome back! I remember you!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Joanne Bartowski is a natural breeder of rotties....she lives in washington state......google her.

and welcome back


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Go to NaturalRearing dot com and look there. If there are none near you, contact any of the rottie breeders; they may know of one.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, and welcome back. I remember you also. Do you still have your Bull terrier? And didn't she have allergies?

re do you just know everything? Hee, hee, hee.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Hi, and welcome back. I remember you also. Do you still have your Bull terrier? And didn't she have allergies?
> 
> re do you just know everything? Hee, hee, hee.


I just wish I only knew half of what re knows!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wish i knew everything.......then i would know how to make a puppy not be a picky eater...arghhh....

i just happen to know of this breeder from my co op....long time......she is the very epitome of natural breeders.....beautiful dogs...if i were a rottie person, i would not hesitate in going to joanne.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you guys! I did connect with Joanne and was about to apply for a puppy when we unexpectedly got a new dog in our life. She was neglected and starved. I will be making another post to ask for advise shortly!


----------

